# I need some help-04 jetta door panel



## Arie Ouimet (Nov 21, 2009)

Long story short, the mechanism that raises and lowers the window on my driver's door broke due to the cold/frozen window. Later on my drive home the window fell down into the door. I pulled the door panel off and now am stuck with the metal piece behind that.








All of the bolts are removed so that it "should" come right off except for these two black plastic pieces (picture below). 








How do i get these off/what is the correct way of removing this metal shield?
Thanks


----------



## Arie Ouimet (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: I need some help-04 jetta door panel (Arie Ouimet)*

urgent bump


----------



## simplyseth101 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: I need some help-04 jetta door panel (Arie Ouimet)*

you are goin to have to pull the window back up and tape it so it will stay and then if your window acctuator didnt break you should be able to pull the metal peice up and remove it from the bottom!! 
Good Luck!! 
if you need more help pm me!!


----------

